# Skinks recovered after NSW reptile theft



## News Bot (Aug 17, 2013)

A PAIR of lizards stolen from a NSW Central Coast reptile park last month have been reunited with their keepers.







border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-














*Published On:* 17-Aug-13 08:23 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 17, 2013)

1 for the Good Guys !!!


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 17, 2013)

That's a win... Surely they'll know someone who's knows someone who did it. If not themselves


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2013)

Doesn't anyone else find it the slightest bit odd that they still haven't released a list?
Not surprising though since they didn't even release the real number of reptiles which were stolen either.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 17, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Doesn't anyone else find it the slightest bit odd that they still haven't released a list?
> Not surprising though since they didn't even release the real number of reptiles which were stolen either.



Tesla, why would they need to disclose that information with you, or the public for that matter?

I don't see how it is "odd" or suspicious in any way. I'm sure the authorities have a detailed list of what was taken.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2013)

SamNabz said:


> Tesla, why would they need to disclose that information with you, or the public for that matter?
> 
> I don't see how it is "odd" or suspicious in any way. I'm sure the authorities have a detailed list of what was taken.



Why would they offer a list? Well since they are offering a reward for the stolen reptiles wouldn't it make sense to actually tell people what were looking for or are people supposed to guess what was stolen? Wouldn't it also stand to reason that doing so would dramatically cut down on dead leads.

So I guess that's why I would expect them to release a list.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 17, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Why would they offer a list? Well since they are offering a reward for the stolen reptiles wouldn't it make sense to actually tell people what were looking for or are people supposed to guess what was stolen? Wouldn't it also stand to reason that doing so would dramatically cut down on dead leads.
> 
> So I guess that's why I would expect them to release a list.



Not offering a list would also help them sift through BS leads


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 17, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> That's a win... Surely they'll know someone who's knows someone who did it. If not themselves



Yep, just lean on them a bit, and print up a good sized charge sheet... Eventually someone will give them up....


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Not offering a list would also help them sift through BS leads



I don't see how you figure that. Let's be honest these people will be caught from tips from the general public as I highly doubt they will be flaunting it in herp circles. And I don't expect them to turn up on gumtree or petpages.

Without a list the kid down the street who owns a turtle looks like a suspect to the average John citizen so with a little knowledge (e.g a list) it could be avoided.


----------



## Saphira (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah and if there was a list released, and turtles were stolen, then the kid down the street gets dragged in for questioning. Everyone who owns something that is also on the list, could be 'reported'. Lots of BS to sift through then. Big waste of their time.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Aug 17, 2013)

Lots of herpers out there who could have been a huge help if ARP had released a comprehensive list and photos of the stolen reptiles. Most reptile have unique markings (like a finger print).

I wouldn't be surprised if the mungrels arrested are the ones who broke in and stole the animals (probably with insider help).


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 17, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Doesn't anyone else find it the slightest bit odd that they still haven't released a list?
> Not surprising though since they didn't even release the real number of reptiles which were stolen either.



As a matter of fact they did. I read it in the paper.

Great to see them recover some animals.  A win is a win.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 17, 2013)

good news


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 18, 2013)

Australian Reptile Park[h=5]We can confirm that yesterday saw the return of two of our precious animals that were stolen from our Park last month, Solomon Island Skinks. The persons charged were not known to the Reptile Park. No other reptiles have been recovered and Police investigations continue. Anyone with information is urged to call Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000. We would also like to thank everyone for their continued support!
[/h]


----------



## Nash1990 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Doesn't anyone else find it the slightest bit odd that they still haven't released a list?
> Not surprising though since they didn't even release the real number of reptiles which were stolen either.



Call and ask the police why they didn't want a list released if it bothers you so much.

Exotic reptiles are already illegal to keep so if one shows up it could be the stolen animals.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 18, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I don't see how you figure that. Let's be honest these people will be caught from tips from the general public as I highly doubt they will be flaunting it in herp circles. And I don't expect them to turn up on gumtree or petpages.
> 
> Without a list the kid down the street who owns a turtle looks like a suspect to the average John citizen so with a little knowledge (e.g a list) it could be avoided.



My reasons have been answered already by other people in the posts above.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 18, 2013)

Stealing an animal is along the same lines as snatching an old ladys purse, I hope they get them all back so the public can admire them instead of one selfish loser keeping them all to themselves.


----------



## champagne (Aug 18, 2013)

Most would have already been moved on, even if they find the guys that broke in, All the animals won't be found. There are a fair few large exotic reptile collection, just most people in the hobby aren't in or don't know about those circles.


----------



## Gus20 (Aug 21, 2013)

Gotta be an inside job.


----------

